# Brick Weed



## DirtyJerzey (Feb 21, 2014)

And NO im not smoking it. But I have always been curious of what these plants look like before all that processing.... Ive always thought, maybe its a decent strain, but it was harvest at an off time, too early or too late. Not cured correctly. Compressed to a brick. Urinated on to give that pungent odor, moved to another location, pooped on. Moved again, this time floated down a river, then dried once more. Some people had sex on it. Then, donkey backed to the U.S. Then broken down into little baggys. Then thos baggys were then sat on by a dirty un washed drug dealer. The bad kind, not YOUR drug dealer. But then that dirty drug dealer is being chased by the fuzz so he crams it up his ass. Then goes home after escaping and poops it out. Gives it a little shake to remove the poo and then back on the corner he goes. 

And then here you come for your weekly re-up. And you get this funkay stinky "dank" thats uber flat.

What do yall think? Sounds about right? Any first hand experiences? Haha


----------



## cat of curiosity (Feb 21, 2014)

hit the nail on the head man. grown some great shit from seeds from nasty stepped on, pissed on, shit on mersh...


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Feb 21, 2014)

catofcuriosity said:


> hit the nail on the head man. grown some great shit from seeds from nasty stepped on, pissed on, shit on mersh...


Nice. I never wanted to try. From what I remember it was always like black seeds... But I also remember back in the day, dealing with brick weed. We use to find all weird shit in thos bricks. Pieces of twine and string was a normal. But Hair, ive seen what looked like horse hair as well. It could easily be pissed on and NO ONE would ever know. Its craaaaaaazy. Random material, cloth, rubber, there is NO quality standard with that shit.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 21, 2014)

DirtyJerzey said:


> Nice. I never wanted to try. From what I remember it was always like black seeds... But I also remember back in the day, dealing with brick weed. We use to find all weird shit in thos bricks. Pieces of twine and string was a normal. But Hair, ive seen what looked like horse hair as well. It could easily be pissed on and NO ONE would ever know. Its craaaaaaazy. Random material, cloth, rubber, there is NO quality standard with that shit.


You mean like this garbage from a few years ago?...they still sell the Mexi-brick in these parts.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You mean like this garbage from a few years ago?...they still sell the Mexi-brick in these parts.
> 
> View attachment 3001404


fire right there!!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Feb 21, 2014)

Ahhh. Oh im sure I could still get it here, but id have to ask some Highschool kids. Thats when I was able to find it. Not that I actually looked for it.


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 21, 2014)

in all honesty, some of the best i've grown was from brick. they are a needle in the haystack though.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Feb 21, 2014)

I once grew a one gram plant from a seed from a brick. I had no idea what i was doing. Used MG soil, and just fed it tap water.... it was sad. But I did get to smoke it. It was harsh and it got me stoned for like 30 minutes. hahaha. good times. I do not call that a successful grow.


----------



## qwizoking (Feb 21, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848607-551/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848611-561/
https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848604-dsc-0186-zps75733e9d/

Some mexi brick.....


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Feb 21, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848607-551/
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848611-561/
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/qwizoking-542656/albums/cfl-31280/2848604-dsc-0186-zps75733e9d/
> 
> Some mexi brick.....


Wow, well you are making me want to find my old container of seeds I started collecting years ago. Better, come to think of it. I have friend that still buys the cheap stuff. Ill have her save me some seeds. Good stuff qwizoking!!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 21, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> fire right there!!!!


 THAT THAT YOUNG MICHOCAN BLACK.... imfamous strain


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 3, 2014)

I have also grown some realy good strains from seeds out of some nasty ass brick weed. Its amazinf how much you can fuck up the quality of the buds by not curing and drying properly. Not to mention all of the other bullshit they do in order to transport. I have learned just cuz the weed sucks dosent mean the seeds do!


----------



## skidsteer (Mar 3, 2014)

Believe it or not the shit is everywhere here. At least once a week someone offers to match me a bowl and they break out that shit. Just put it back in your pocket man!


----------



## keysareme (Mar 3, 2014)

Hah. Back in the pocket.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 3, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> they still sell the Mexi-brick in these parts.


same here. i live close to the border. and there is some mighty fine mex. strains. just don't see much that's been grown/cured good...


----------



## Spanky84 (Mar 4, 2014)

Good stuff is actually so rare in my country that you just can't pop a nice unbricked bud without atracting all kinds of unwanted atention.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 16, 2014)

I grew this from some brick weed.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I grew this from some brick weed.
> View attachment 3025080



:0 dude thats some good bud from some weed that was up a Mexican's ass


----------



## DaGlassMan (Mar 17, 2014)

I threw up a little when I saw that, bro. That poor plant...those poor buds...


----------



## Milovan (Mar 17, 2014)

Brick weed is known for being one hitter quitter.
You take one hit and tastes so bad you don't want
another!

It also goes by the name 
rag weed
shwag
dirt weed
ditch weed 
mersh (commercial)


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 17, 2014)

Milovan said:


> Brick weed is known for being one hitter quitter.
> You take one hit and tastes so bad you don't want
> another!
> 
> ...



ACTUALLY brick weed is known as knock out because it takes so much to get you high you K.O. from too much smoke inhalation


----------



## kinddiesel (Mar 17, 2014)

lol that Mexican brick bull shit . can get it for 25 a zip here. it has seeds and stems hardly any smell low potency . bugs .


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 17, 2014)

That must be some bunk for $25 a zip.......they want $30 around here..lol


Growing mexi-brick is like a box of chocolates....you never know what your gonna get!
Most is crap,some are dank......

My piss poor excuse for a grow journal(i am new computers and internet)is mexi-brickweed and it was not very good smoke tbh.

BUT these were a different story.....
....good smoke


----------



## Calyx541 (Mar 20, 2014)

I've never even seen brick weed in my life and I've been smoking for 13 years


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 20, 2014)

i pressed my trim into a brick once. people fought over that shit...


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

I should be getting some brick weed tomorrow. I'll post pics if I get it.


----------



## qwizoking (Mar 20, 2014)

brick weed bud porn
all brick should have nice frost and smell great when ground..

great for blunts..really fun to grow out


----------



## B166ER420 (Mar 20, 2014)

qwizoking said:


> View attachment 3028852View attachment 3028855
> brick weed bud porn
> all brick should have nice frost and smell great when ground..
> 
> great for blunts..really fun to grow out



Sniff.. sniff...I smell the skunkyness from here....
I had posted some before and after pics of some brickweed I had grown.....some pics of the original brickweed and then bud pics after I grew out the seeds.......night and day difference!


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 20, 2014)

Why is everyone here hating on brick??

I got some good dank brick right now that does the job fine...


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 20, 2014)

When you have a choice why go brick? I understand that it can be more expendable at parties or whatever but wouldn't you want to share the best you have? Further wouldn't one rather smoke in moderation if nothing else then just to have something good? Its like having a choice between a Guiness and a budl ight 90% of the time I will take the Guinness yet that small part of me.... the O.G. deep down inside wants that Mickeys 40 wrapped in a brown paper bag and chased down with a mad dog 20/20 . So thats why brick weed yes? 

Any way the brickweed here is way way shittier than the pics you guys been posting now Im tempted to score some just to post a real deal pic.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

Here is a couple tops from my plant. 

Anesthesia: Its so frosty it looks white. 
View attachment 3029094

Here is the rest of the plant. She didn't like my soil at all. I have to wait cause she is still producing fem seeds. 
View attachment 3029095


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 20, 2014)

Im confused is this ^^^^^^^^^^ brickweed a seed you grew? from brickweed with a name?


----------



## BWG707 (Mar 20, 2014)

We used to call it Brown Around Town.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> Im confused is this ^^^^^^^^^^ brickweed a seed you grew? from brickweed with a name?


No just wanted to share.  this would be more of a medical strain.

Edit: the one I posted that has orange hairs came from bagseed brickweed.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> I grew this from some brick weed.
> View attachment 3025080


u took brick weed and grew it out to be old school hairey no kief beaster congrats


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> u took brick weed and grew it out to be old school hairey no kief beaster congrats


haha, yea, I know it doesn't look like it, but I swear it had many many trichomes. You can even see the sticky on the glove.  

But thanks none the less, that was about 2 harvests ago.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 20, 2014)

SirGreenThumb said:


> haha, yea, I know it doesn't look like it, but I swear it had many many trichomes. You can even see the sticky on the glove.
> 
> But thanks none the less, that was about 2 harvests ago.


you know you eiiither hashed that shit out or sold it to someone you don't like..


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 20, 2014)

Spend $140 get a QP of some mids, blast some hash, smoke a ton on the weekend, have plenty left over for the week saving the good stuff for nights and weekends. What are the downsides again?

Here is some BRICK I am currently growing out, its pretty damn good. Been growing it from clones for HALF A YEAR already, Hydro and not, does the good.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

theexpress said:


> you know you eiiither hashed that shit out or sold it to someone you don't like..


I did make some kief from the trim, sold some and smoked most.  Was dank as hell.


----------



## ChingOwn (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> You mean like this garbage from a few years ago?...they still sell the Mexi-brick in these parts.
> 
> View attachment 3001404


Now thats what I'm talking about shits about to get real up in hizzear, first it was tied down so it grows in the dirt like a vine its whole life and got that nice gasoline smell cause it done been stuffed in a gas tank all wrapped up crossing the border dats da shit I was brought up on.


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Mar 20, 2014)

I remember that gasoline smelling shit.. Felt like I was huffing gas.


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 20, 2014)

We call that dirt weed. We call brick brick. Not all brick is dirt weed and not all dirt weed is brick. The mids going round here lately are good. Crystals with full heads and great for hash.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

Smokin' on fumes!

I've seen some mid-grade brick long ago, but it wasn't extremely compressed.
Haven't seen compressed weed in person for over 10 years...
In my teens we called it Brown Frown!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes the good old Mexican brick. Saw many thousands of ls of it lol. We used to get it for $150 an lb on the US side of the border or $50 if you went over and got it yourself. Then turn and dump it in different places from $650 to $900 an lb the good old days before the Cartel wars kicked off so bad in juarez. Its kinda hard to find now since I dont do the direct go get of it anymore but I do see it out there still for about $700 an lb delivered lol.. You wanna make sure if your getting it that its not brought in to the country in gas tanks find someone who brings truckloads in so you dont get te gassed version.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 21, 2014)

the first brick i got it had the brown hairs and it smelt okayish buy OH MY FUCKING GOD it was dry as fuck like who ever cured it was a noob now i will admit that in my short 18 years of life i have only grown twice but i still cured my shit better than the damn Mexicans and i will also admit the first time i cured it i let it stay too wet and it molded like when me and my family were halfway through my shit and i smoked some of the molded shit and sold the rest at a "discount" to the dude that sold ripped me off 


BUT HOLD ON what pissed me off was the dude i got it from said if i gave him 20 bucks he would get me 2 grams of purple turns out he gave me a gram of this flaky ass weed that i later confirmed as goddamn brick weed and the same dude got my molded ass shit i charged him 15 a damn gram and i sold him about 65 grams 




AGAIN HOLD ON 


my latest encounter was a little while ago with my brother and me well i herd that this one guy had bulk shit and it was only 275 a pound i drove to his meth shack/ child day care center ( lol jk ) and he had like 10 one pound bricks i gave him the money and he threw me the brick and we left well my brother was like dude we should smoke this shit to try it out and i said okay so i loaded up my old ass glass bowl and realized that this shit was the SAME flaky ass weed that sucked donkey dick with a side of donkey balls well, i said hold on go ahead and smoke this and i have to talk with this guy well i walked back up to his meth shack and banged on the door and he answered and said what and i said where did this weed come from because ive seen this weed a couple years back he said well it comes from Mexico and they hide it in the spare tires of simi trucks and they burn the breaks when the pull up to the border so it smells like burnt rubber and i said oh shit and he said that the dogs cant really pick up the scent and then they end up selling it to the point where it reaches here ( which is V.A. ) and i said thanks man and left well got to the car and my brother was like this shit is guy and i said why and he said i took 15 goddamn hits and iam only buzzed so i said oh shit really and i loaded up the flake weed and took one hit and held it in for like 15 seconds nothing felt i took more hits and held it in longer and i only got buzzed too i later examined the brick AND GODAMN WHAT DO YA KNOW there was super glue in there so it looked like nugs 



moral of the story is don't get the brick ether save up and buy quality bud or just grow your own shit


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 21, 2014)

Sounds like you sir are not street savvy if you are going places such as me the labs for herb. Not everyone has shitty smelly ugly brick weed. People who sling for money don't care what they carry. A real normal pot dealer should have some nice brick mids. And again there are varieties of brick you can get:

Hard compressed, but still pretty damn good. 
Hard compressed and shitty
Hard compressed, dry and shitty. 
Hard and moldy

Then take fluffy and uncompress replace and you have many types. Never judge a mj strain by its cover. Just because it's brick doesn't mean it's not good.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2014)

I agree, there are many qualities of brick weed + it all depends on the source you use.
I'd smoke some in front of him(before payment), blow it in his face, tell him it is the worst shit I've ever smoked, hand him back his crap brick + leave.


----------



## dux (Mar 22, 2014)

When I was in high school brick shit was all we could get(until my senior year).i remember the routine,buy a quarter sit down and de-stem and pick out the beans..some was good some was killer.kinda wish I could find some cheap shit for butter..


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 23, 2014)

kindnug said:


> I agree, there are many qualities of brick weed + it all depends on the source you use.
> I'd smoke some in front of him(before payment), blow it in his face, tell him it is the worst shit I've ever smoked, hand him back his crap brick + leave.



yeah lol that would have been a better option but i thought a pound for 275 sounded pretty good and if anyone has brick weed seeds ill gladly take them so i can see what it looked like before it got ground up and shoved up a Mexicans ass


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 30, 2014)

Here is some more "nasty brick" I got friday.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 30, 2014)

lowryderlove said:


> Here is some more "nasty brick" I got friday.



I see a seed right there and I want it lol


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 30, 2014)

Brick weed still gotta be better than The English(Cheese OR Blues wannabees) badly grown,badly dry(IF) and forget Curing the Mo-Fo...just sell it Wet....

Peace

I Rocked some Bagseed when I started got some nice Lemon and Pepper-ish Strains...wish I had known more then and taken Cones....Live & Learn...

Peace



Why Brick so such a Bad name...gotta be better than Dirty Sols...


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 30, 2014)

i'm in the s.w. close to the mexican border. the brick here is shit!!! yes, it will get you buzzing, but it stinks like hell when you smoke it. it's also not too potent, and a bitch to break down in a grinder...


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 30, 2014)

I've already got some of this going and harvested before. It's good fun and nice to show off to the people who gave me the brick what their good brick turned into.


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 31, 2014)

Here is a pic of the bricked weed. And a bug I grew from the brick. Taste very similar, the one I grew takes way less though


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 7, 2014)

not all brick weed is bad just the cheap shit that was smuggled in


----------



## WhiteRooster (Apr 10, 2014)

I remember my friend at the time coming back to the Bay Area from Texas with an ounce that cost him 40 bucks and a bunch of ratchet blunt wraps and he rolled up a fatty with an apple cinnamon wrap and I took one puff off that shit and it tasted like lawn clippings... Then we went to the club and picked up some fire Romulan to show him what he was missing out on


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Apr 10, 2014)

tytheguy111 said:


> not all brick weed is bad just the cheap shit that was smuggled in


i believe that's the definition of brick weed. "cheap shit, that is smuggled in..."


----------



## lorrie1 (Apr 10, 2014)

When Brickweed is usually made, the growers are to fukin lazy to remove the males, that's why its full of seeds, not as pungent, and cheap as shite. But saying that, Ive grown some real monster Sativas out of brickweed seeds, just remember to pull ALL the males, and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## tytheguy111 (Apr 10, 2014)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> i believe that's the definition of brick weed. "cheap shit, that is smuggled in..."



Yeah lol pretty much


----------



## downhill21 (Apr 19, 2014)

That's what I grew up on. I remember people quitting for a month or so, because they'd developed such a tolerance that they couldn't get high any more, on brick weed. That was 30 years ago and what we smoke now makes brick weed look like a total non starter. But that smell and feel (as I pulled it apart, dropping seeds and stems everywhere) brings about a certain sentimentality.


----------



## nate6336 (Oct 20, 2014)

I live in biloxi ms and people would kill their momma for a zip of schwag so that explains how bad the quality is down here


----------



## ProHuman (Oct 20, 2014)

From what I understand, 
Brick weed is grown wild, in dirt fields with little to no added NPK, 
....so there is the low quality.
The cartels that process it, do it half-assed to reduce time, and to add to the weight., 
.... so that explains the stems. 
They don't pull the males in time (if at all.. seeds add weight)
.... that is why its full of seeds.
It's nasty shit to smoke, but I have grown some killer shit from the seed.
Big difference in how I grew it, and how they did.


----------



## fpghost78 (Nov 13, 2014)

i see brick weed all the time im in nj its actually really green right now ... not over dried still a little moist cause its fresh this time of the year.. yes its low grade still they dont pull males they dont trim leaves they cut them hang them for a week and mash them to bales usually 25lb each ...and the piss smell that people always say ... its actially the rotting of the green leaves that were wet wen it was bricked chrolphly rotting away smells like amonia or piss... but it does still hold its value in nj .. ny .. philly area... always a demand for it ...


----------



## chernobe (Nov 14, 2014)

I stayed with a friend in az for a while about 12 years ago. After running low on the good smoke i brought with me i bought a few oz of brick weed to fill the gap. We are both frome the bay and are pretty spoiled when it come to weed. As soon as he walked in the door i yelled "BAMMER FIGHT!!" and knoced him upside the head with a big chunnknof that shit. It was on from there lol schwag all over the living room after that hahaha


----------



## Awestun (Nov 14, 2014)

Ugh. Smashed buds. Closest I've seen to brick weed in awhile is something that was in a back pocket or back seat for a car ride. 

I haven't seen bud in a bag since 2010. Pill bottles or hard cases. You can sit on a bag and not know it lol


----------



## typoerror (Nov 15, 2014)

nate6336 said:


> I live in biloxi ms and people would kill their momma for a zip of schwag so that explains how bad the quality is down here


the real problem in your area is higher demand for meth


----------



## nate6336 (Nov 15, 2014)

typoerror said:


> the real problem in your area is higher demand for meth


 yeah that's in high demand too


----------

